# 1995 Murphy Mechanical Sweeper



## W.F.D. Plower

I'm looking at buying an older murphy sweeper to replace my 1997 johnston 4000. The murphy sweeper has low hours(less than 2000) but it needs a new hopper and a new elevator because it has sat outside for so long and was not cleaned properly after it was used. What I want to find out is that were these good sweepers? I sweep roads, parking lots, and construction sites and I also have a tymco 210. My Johnston has over 10k hours on it, and I want something faster down the road. I am getting Lacal to price out a new hopper and elevator for the murphy, but is there anywhere else I should check also? Any input good or bad would be appreciated.


----------

